

Is this the best paper abstract ever? (on  light speed neutrinos) - NBERing
http://www.theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/is-this-the-best-paper-abstract-ever/

======
saulrh
This is actually a decent paper; the authors had an idea, wasted a ton of
effort on it, and didn't want anybody else to spend time exploring a dead end.
Remember, even negative results are important.

~~~
feral
In the spirit of your comment, perhaps it would be better to say 'spent',
rather than 'wasted'? As you are saying, this is an important distinction.

~~~
saulrh
Ah, true. Unfortunately, can't fix it now.

------
TheTarquin
I wonder if there's a scientific paper equivalent to Betteridge's Law of
Headlines:

If a headline ends with a question mark, then the answer is "no".

------
kachnuv_ocasek
Right to the point, just as every loves it.

------
abailin
Probably.

------
Scone
Yes.

------
rsanchez1
Will more scientists get to the point in their papers instead of trying to
impress us with their science vocabulary?

Probably not.

~~~
jmmcd
Real question: will reviewers take such papers seriously, or will they be
overly-impressed by the trappings of "real" papers (which include vocabulary
as a relatively minor point), thus giving the wrong incentives to authors?

------
absconditus
Is this reddit?

~~~
starwed
I could answer 'proably not'. Then, if this were reddit, it would get upvoted.

But since it's not, it would most likely get downvoted.

Oh, the paradox...

